# Expired Propane Tank



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Test it with soap, before using again, and every use onward.

Then run it through an exchange bin.

They will either junk it, or refill it and rent it out again.

The rust is concerning, but I have one from the 50's that is still refilled and used.


ED


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I would use it until empty then exchange it for new one. They test it, replace the valve, paint it and fill it.


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes, I would use up the propane. You can verify with soapy water as the already suggested. The sealing o-ring sits on the end of the hose connector for your appliance.

The exchange-a-tank people do their own test and refill. They do not re-stamp the tank. You are buying a tank and fill each time.

Better to buy a brand new tank and have it filled at $10 a shot at Costco over the next 10 years.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I have three expired tanks - and just picked up another one yesterday out of my
neighbor's trash. my plan for one of them is to cut it down to put a propane burner
fixed into it for a WOK burner on the back patio.
another tank will be cut down for a mini-forge for tool making. (many videos on YouTube).
no plans yet for the other two - but they are not going to the landfill.
(I remove the valve and fill with soapy water, rinse well, and store upside down outside).

.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

If it leaked it would be empty. In the US new are good for 12 years, the most common type of recertification is good for 5 years. Use it then swap it.


----------



## Gottawireitup (Dec 15, 2018)

John Smith_inFL said:


> I have three expired tanks - and just picked up another one yesterday out of my
> neighbor's trash. my plan for one of them is to cut it down to put a propane burner
> fixed into it for a WOK burner on the back patio.
> another tank will be cut down for a mini-forge for tool making. (many videos on YouTube).
> ...


Nice bro LOL. A wok? Haha. Ya from all the responses I got will use more. When done will do exchange a tank though. From what I understand you get even an expired tank but recert with a new valve and painted. Assume tested too. Why not when this service is free. Then get it filled for 20.00 each time after. Yes cdn dollars so like 2.00 American . As someone who else suggested Costco is a good deal at 13.00 cdn but only in the suburbs. Worth 20 a filll cdn for me in a metropolis close by. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

The exchange people take all the risk, but also reap the harvest, so it is a wash, so to speak. Take it and exchange it. You will obviously get a better tank for it. Our local gas company has $10 fill ups on Friday. I keep a dozen or so filled and stored in the barn. We use them for heat in the shop mostly.


----------

